# Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??



## fischkopf (28. April 2004)

Wollte mal fragen, wie oft ihr überhaupt zum Angeln während der Schul- bzw. Arbeitszeit kommt??


----------



## Tommy-Boy (28. April 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Leider viel zu selten! 

Tom


----------



## taildancer (28. April 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Tja,leider sehr selten,da ich keinen deutschen Fischereischein hab!!!Deshalb angele ich nur in Finnland im Urlaub...dafür aber dann 25 Std. am Tag!!!Mindestens!
Ich muss mich irgendwann durchringen den deutschen schein zu machen!Hab aber kein bock...ich fische seit dem ich ne angel halten kann und soll mir das ganze dann nochmal erklären lassen und auch noch dafür bezahlen!?
Hab aber mal stündlich angegeben!


----------



## René F (28. April 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Auch wenn das hier kaum jemand glauben sollte:
In diesem Jahr bin ich noch gar nicht angeln gewesen!  :c 
Im letzten Jahr war ich in Deutschland auch nur einige Male angeln, aber "beruflich" dafür fast jede Woche am Wasser  #6 .

Ich gleiche das "Angeldefizit" oft in Schweden aus.


----------



## Killerwels (28. April 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Stündlich  #c  #6  #r das wäre doch mal was....  #2


----------



## altersalat (28. April 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Normal alle 2 Wochen. Aber öfter mal auch am Wochenende dazwischen. Ist aber noch viiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeel zu wenig.


----------



## Franz_16 (28. April 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Hmm.. kommt drauf an...
Heuer war ich bis jetzt 14mal beim Angeln... 

im Schnitt geh ich ca. 1-2 mal die Woche raus...


----------



## KaulBarschKing (28. April 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Letztes Jahr um die 10 Mal. Dieses Jahr seit März schon 15-20 mal. 2-3 mal die Woche.

mfg. Nico


----------



## pinfreund (29. April 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

ich war leider erst 3 mal 
beruflich gehts leider nicht öffter

andras


----------



## Bäcköring (29. April 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Wenn es sich machen würd ich schon gerne jede Woche mal los. Aber bin eigentlich schon froh wenn es jede zweite woche klappt


----------



## Brummel (29. April 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Tja, leider hab ich jetzt viel Zeit zum Angeln ( viel mehr als ich je wollte ), keine Arbeit und die bekannten Nebenwirkungen, aber komischerweise hat sich mein Fangerfolg dadurch nicht nennenswert gesteigert.

Gruß  Brummel   #h


----------



## Brassenkönig (29. April 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Hallo Boardies,
ich habe mehrmals die Woche gewählt. Ich angele etwa 1-3 Tage die Woche.
Ich wünsche euch Petri Heil. Gruß Brassenkönig #h


----------



## soeketroete (29. April 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Eigentlich möchte ich einen Tag pro Woche angeln gehen. Wenn's Wetter stimmt, dann gehe ich jeden abnd ans Wasser (bis die Familie streikt), doch manchmal lässt es sich beruflich einfach nicht einrichten, und dann bin ich auch schon mal ein paar Wochen abstinent...


----------



## fischkopf (29. April 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

komm leider nur in den Ferien zum Angeln! Ist narürlich viel zu wenig, aber bei mir hats kein Gewässer in der Nähe (Abgesehen Forellenseen). Dafür angel ich dann (fast)stündlich.


----------



## basswalt (29. April 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

so oft wie möglich. im spätsommer und herbst hält mich nichts mehr wenn immer möglich gehts aufs wasser....


----------



## DinkDiver (29. April 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Kommt drauf an wann. Im winter hab ich selten die gelegenheit Angeln zu gehen komm dann max. 1 mal pro Monat ans wasser. Im Sommer bin ich aber in der Regel mehrmals wöchentlich am oder auf dem Wasser. Hab ja schließlich nicht weit (ungefär 300 m bis zum Starnberger See). Gibt aber immer auch Fasen wo es nicht beißt oder scheiß Wetter ist da lass ich es dann doch bleiben. 
Gruß DinkDiver und an alle Petri Heil


----------



## Phoenix (29. April 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

das schwankt natürlich etwas bei mir, aber so 1-2 mal die woche versuch ich schon zum angeln zu fahren.
leider ist es jobbedingt so, das es nicht jede woche so klappt wie ich es will. denke mal das problem werden viele haben...


----------



## janxgeist (29. April 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

also mir gehts wie den meisten wollen wrd ich schon so 2-3 mal die woche, tatsächlich hab ich Glück wenns so alle zwei Wochen einmal klappt.  Naja, man hat nen Job, man hat ne Familie...

 aber deshalb mach ich das ja auch, damit ich mal aus dem Trott rauskomm und etwas nur für mich mache.

 mfG


----------



## hark (29. April 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Ich versuche möglichst zwei mal die Woche ans Wasser zugehen.
Klappt im Frühdienst eigentlich immer.
Wenn ich aber Spät oder Nachtschicht habe (wie jetzt), lass ich mir ein Nachtangeln am freien WE als Ausgleich für entgangene Entspannung mit nem guten Freund und ner Tasse Hopfentee nicht nehmen. 
Natürlich mit dem Segen der Familie #6


----------



## Sailfisch (29. April 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Wenigstens einmal die Woche versuche ich ans Wasser zu kommen. Klappt leider nicht immer.


----------



## arno (30. April 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Moin!
Im Durchschnitt 3-4 mal die Woche.
Im Moment bin ich jeden Tag da.
Geht mir leider genauso wie Brummel!
Aber nicht nur Angeln, sondern auch beobachten!
Das macht ja auch Spaß und man lernt auch dazu!


----------



## AndreasG (30. April 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Also ich bin jedes Woe einen Tag am Wasser und in der Woche dann auch wenn es die Arbeit zulässt.
Um 1400 ist heut Schluß dann bin um 1445 an der Küste und sitze im BB.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## arno (30. April 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Moin!
Bin gleich auch wieder los!
Die ganze Nacht .
Und morgen Früh kommt Familie ans Wasser und bringt Früstück mit!
Und um genau 00.00 Uhr kommt ein Köderfisch drann!!!
Dann ist die Raubfischschohnzeit bei uns vorbei!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. April 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Zur Zeit gehe ich 2-3 Mal die Woche los. Ostsee, Vereinssee oder auch mal ans Fließgewässer. Je nachdem, ob meine Frau mich entbähren kann. Gruss Dennis


----------



## Ralle76 (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Bitte nehmt diese Umfrage raus!!!
Sie deprimiert mich, wie zur Zeit das gesammte Forum.
Es stellt für mich zur Zeit den Einzigen Zugang zur Petri-Welt dar.
Sitze hier und müsste für mein Examen pauken. Tu ich ja auch!
Überall ist die Rede vom Angeln und das einzige was mir bleibt ist der Sehnsüchtige Blick aus dem Fenster. 
Nein dies ist keine Mitleidshascherei. Wie wär`s wenn der Umfrage noch der Punkt `Zur Zeit überhaupt nicht' hinzugefügt würde .
Mein Neid ist denen die Zeit haben gewiß!
Ich will auch!
Muss an die Bücher!

Schönen Gruß
Ralf


----------



## fischkopf (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

@ralle76
Ich kann dich ja verstehen! Aber meinst du nicht, deine Forderung ist ein bisschen übertrieben??? Schließlich hören die Prüfungen irgendwann auch auf und du hast Zeit zum Angeln!!



Petri Heil und viel Glück bei den Examen wünscht

><Fischkopf°>


----------



## sunteam (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

auch ich komme leider viel zu selten zum angeln. Im Jahresdurchschnitt nicht öfter wie 1 bis 2 mal im Monat.#:  
Auf alle Fälle geht es immer los, wenn das Kribbeln in den Fingern so doll wird, dass es anfängt zu schmerzen.#q

Gruß Ronald vom sunteam


----------



## Ossipeter (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Viel zu wenig! Aber am Sonntag ist Anangeln und am Freitag werde ich es mal auf Wels vom Boot aus probieren. Spannung!!!!
Ansonsten ca. 2x im Monat :c


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (4. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

auch wenn meine Freundin mich am liebsten dafür killen will  ... aber 3 mal pro Woche bin ich schon am Wasser.
Bin Student habe im Umkreis von 30km von der Uni 2 Talsperren, eine Forellenbach, diverse Teiche und wenn ich daheim bin habe ich die größte und 4.größte Talsperre Deutschlands vor meiner Nase (30 min) ... und dazu hab ich noch viel Zeit und wenn nicht, dann nehme ich sie mir 

mfg, demo


----------



## lindenerspezial (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Mir gehts ähnlich. Ich bin auch Student und lege die Prüfungszeiten immer so, dass ich im Winter viel zu tun habe. 

Im Sommersemester war ich noch bei keiner Vorlesung, aber jeden 2. Tag angeln 
Die Fänge sind zwar noch etwas rar, aber ich habe ja noch genug Zeit, all die neuen Gewässer zu erkundschaften


----------



## Mr. Lepo (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Was ich im letzten Jahr versäumt habe hole ich dieses Jahr aber dicke nach! Sobald die
Zeit es zulässt sitze ich am See oder düse zum Rhein..... leider sitze ich z. Z. auf der
Arbeit ( aber ab Montag habe ich 14 Tage Urlaub *griiiins* ich hoffe nur das dann das 
Wetter ok ist


----------



## Alexander2781 (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Ich gehe ca. 5 - 8 mal im Monat zum Angeln!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Ich gehe so zwei bis drei mal die Woche zum Angeln.   :m


----------



## fischkopf (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Ab Freitag in einer Woche für 2Wochen stündlich.


----------



## Lengjäger (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Ich versuche wenigstens einmal in der Woche zu gehen. Das ist aber leider nicht so einfach   :e


----------



## Coasthunter (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Gute Frage.Pauschal sag ich mal:Zu wenig! Ich bin zwar fast jedes Wochenende los,würde aber öfters,wenn Familie und Job nicht wären.#: 

Gruß und Petri


----------



## fischkopf (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Egal wie oft man angelt, es ist IMMER zu wenig!


----------



## ThomasRö (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Wenn ich meinen Schein hab werde ich der grösste Schwänzer überhaupt werden. Ans Wasser komme ich immer, Wasser zieht mich an, ich habe im Geldbeutel Angelsachen dass ich mir ne Stippe im Notfall bauen kann!


----------



## gismowolf (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Derzeit 3-4 mal in der Woche und wenn es auch oft nur 1 bis 1,5 Stunden sind!
So wie`s mein "Eheweib"zuläßt!!:q


----------



## Funkateer (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Ich versuch mind. ein mal /Woche ans Wasser zu kommen. Meistens klappt das auch......

Funkateer


----------



## Buntbarsch (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

leider leider viiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeel zu selten:c :c !!!war dies jahr erst 2mal.hab aber auch noch keine schein und angel deswegen immer in holland oder wenn ich in ostfriesland bei meinem onkel bin.wollte eigentlich dieses wochenende wieder´(diesmal bei nem weiher in der nähe,da brauch man nähmlich keinen schein :q).also ne prüfung mach ich schon(wahrscheinlich diesen herbst).aber auf den kurs hab ich auch keinen bock:v .angel seit ich6 oder 7 bin und jetzt alles was einem onkel und opa  bisher beigebracht haben nochmals mehrere wochen anhören zu müssen#d ???ne ne.hab schliesslich auch schon dieses frage hefft und ebenfalls die fischkarten so wie die lösung der praxis aufgaben .


----------



## posengucker (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Hi,

also ich schau schon, daß ich mind. 1x die Woche ans Wasser komm. Wenn allerdings meine bessere Hälfte im Urlaub ist, dann kann es schon passieren, daß ich die Wochenende durchfische und auch unter Woche ans Wasser gehe. Dann kommen noch die diversen Angelurlaube in Ungarn und am Po dazu. Als im Schnitt bin ich sicher 2x die Woche am Gewässer.

lg
Pogu


----------



## Esoxologe (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Angeln  ??
Wassndas ???


----------



## anglermeister17 (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Auf jeden Fall viel zu selten. Man nimmt sich für die anstehende Saison, sprich den sommer, soviel vor, und man kommt oft zu nichts.So viele schöne stellen ausgemacht und aus Bequemlichleit bleibts oft bei derselben, wie immer, aber in letzter Zeit immer seltener, das Vorgenommene wird auch durchgezogen!!!!!!!!!!!
KOF!!!


----------



## Fisher (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

seit ich ein paar kumpelz hab, die führerschein haben komm ich immer samstag angeln, vorausgesetzt es steht nichts anderes an oder es ist beschissenes wetter...

gruß fisher


----------



## Buntbarsch (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Bald sind FERIEN, MUHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!
Ferien= #: #: #: #:
__________________________________________________________________
:q in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft, doch in der Hektik liegt die Macht! :q


----------



## fischer88 (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Jeden Tga nach der schule bis in die abend stunden , alles mögliche ausprobieren.und von freitag bis sonntag nachtangeln, und in den ferien könnt ihr euch bestimt vorstellen wo ich penne..*gg*  

nur 3-4- party im jahr !*gg*


----------



## fischer88 (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Wer hat bog mit mir in eden ferien 3-5- tage angeln zu gehen meldet euch mal...


----------



## fischkopf (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Bei uns ist donnerstag auch schon wieder nen Feiertag!


----------



## Buntbarsch (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

@fischer88 wenn du Emden meinst könte dass was werden. ich bin, glaub ich, vom 24.7-1.8. oben!
__________________________________________________ _
:q In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft, doch in der Hektik liegt die Macht! :q


----------



## Buntbarsch (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

ACHSO!!!!! das soll "in DEN freien" heissen, nich eMden. na dann nicht!! 
__________________________________________
:q In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft, doch in der Hektik liegt die Macht! :q


----------



## p_regius (8. Juni 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Im Moment 2mal die Woche, zur Not steh ich Sonntags um 3:30 auf und bin um 10:00 wieder zuhause. Sonst lässt mich die schwangere "Regierung" nicht ... :z 

Im Winter seltener, d.h. sobald ich die Erkältung nach einem Angelausflug wieder los bin. #q


----------



## norge_klaus (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Viehhhhhl zu wenig !!! Aber was solls ! War dieses Jahr schon zweimal für eine Woche in Norge, 2 mal (?) an der Ostsee pilken und dreimal an den heimischen Gewässern. ...... und heute Abend gehts an die Elbe !!!!!! #v  #v  #v


----------



## soeketroete (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Tja...ich bin mal mindestens einmal die Woche zum Angeln gekommen und hatte jeden Tag Zeit, mich im Board zu tummeln....
Doch im Moment...bin ich beruflich so eingespannt, dass ich mein Hobby schwer vernachlässigen muss....


----------



## SchwalmAngler (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

I.d.R. bin ich pro Tag 2 bis 4 Stunden an irgend einem meiner Gewässer vertreten. Und wenn es mal nicht hinhaut, wird das den nächsten Tag doppelt und dreifach nachgeholt. #v


----------



## Holger F. (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

In der Regel bin ich jeden Samstag am Wasser zum fischen.
Von Mai bis Oktober an der Peene im Süßwasser.
In der anderen Zeit an der Küste zum Brandungsangeln im Salzwasser.
Würde auch gerne öfters Angeln, aber leider ist der Weg zum Wasser
einfach zu weit. Das lohnt sich dann für ein paar Stunden abends dann
nicht mehr

Petri Holger


----------



## Lxlx1982 (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Mindestens zweimal die Woche #a 
Meistens so drei bis viermal! Nächste Woche hab ich Urlaub, da gehen wir sicher sieben mal *freu*


----------



## BigBen (6. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Nach 2 jähriger Pause hab ich vor einen Monat wieder angefangen und geh eigentlich jetzt einmal die Woche komt auf das Wetter an und in 2 Stunden gehts auch wieder los zum Nachtangen an die Ruhr. 

MfG

BigBen


----------



## Pickerfan (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Jetzt gehts noch recht häufig doch sobald Fussball wieder losgeht wirds weniger


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Zur Zeit mindestens einmal täglich....


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Zur Zeit mindestens einmal die Woche....

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## alex4 (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Ich geh durchschnittlich 2-3 mal in der Woche angeln. Im Sommer ist es natürlich öfter als im Winter. 
Wenn die verda***** Lehrer nicht immer so viel Hausaufgaben geben würde könnte ich auch sicherlich öfter gehen. 
Gruß Alex|wavey:


----------



## Moviefreak1488 (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Wenn ich es schaffe im hellen heimzukommen dann täglich und jetzt im Winter leider maximal 1x die Woche und wenns nur für ne Stunde miim Spinner ist! Aber ich bin ja nicht der einzige! |supergri .




			
				meinem Opa schrieb:
			
		

> Es muß sowieso viel mehr geangelt werden


----------



## Brassenkönig (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

In letzter Zeit kann ich nicht mehr so oft angeln, weil ich an 3 Tagen in der Woche (Dienstag, Mittwoch und Donnerstag) bis 16.15 Uhr Schule habe. Ich kann eigentlich nur noch am Wochenende oder Montag und Freitag angeln. Wenn die Umfrage noch einmal gestellt würde, würde ich für wöchentlich stimmen.


----------



## kabeljau (12. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

ich hab die ganze woche bis 16 uhr schule. bin dan meist so um 17 uhr zuhaus. ich geh dan zum bootshaus und werf die angel raus. jetz mach ich die außenbeleuchtung an. ist ja schon kurz nach 14 uhr hier dunkel. ich sitz da immer so 2 stunden. mach dabei hausaufgabn. oft hab ich mal eine oder 2 forellen dran. gibt aber auch oft tage mit 0.

ich mach die ruhe da ganz gern.


----------



## Aal (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Ich gehe meistens mehrmals die Woche. Werktags dauern die Angeltage aber nicht besonders lange, da ist nur mal 1 bis 2 Stunden Angeln angesagt, jedenfalls zu dieser Jahreszeit wo es so früh dunkel wird.


----------



## Fischschreck (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

leider viel zu selten, da abitur bzw. schule sehr viel zeit raubt, dann kommt natürlich noch die freundin


----------



## Flußbarschfan (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Seit ich verheiratet bin  und wir Nachwuchs haben nur noch 1x in der Woche!  :c   Aber meine Tochter (13 Wochen) entschädigt für so manche Stunde am Wasser  :q  Wird auf jeden Fall ´ne Anglerin! Puppen schenken? Nix da, die Kleine bekommt Gummifische & Co! Wenn sie nicht mehr damit spielt, opfere ich mich und nehm sie in meiner Ködersammlung auf!  :q  :q  :q  Ich hoffe nur, meine Frau liest das hier nicht!  |uhoh:   Dann gibts  |smash:  |smash:  |smash:   statt:   |smlove2:


----------



## Angler2004 (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

ich komm vielleicht 2 mal im monat zum angeln. das ist schon genug, meine mutter hat nämlich nich immer lust zu fahren #q .


----------



## Flußbarschfan (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

@ Angler2004: Du nimmst Deine Mutter mit zum Fischen? #r


----------



## Angler2004 (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

nein die fährt mich nur zum see, und der liegt ca.25-30min. weg von unserem haus.


----------



## Counter-Striker (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Ich gleube in der nächsten Zeit werd eich weniger zum angeln kommen wegen Hausbau und Umzug dann kommen auch bald die Prüfungen #t


----------



## weusthoff (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

normal is so 3-4 mal in der woche.
  habs praktisch, hab nen see vor der tür:g
 aber geh auch nur bei gutem wetter.


----------



## Carpjunky (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Moinsen#h #h #h 
Also eigentlich täglich aber im Moment passt das Wetter nicht!|evil:Ich bin zwar auch der verrückte und geh bei dem Wetter auch angeln aber eben nich so oft!:q 

Gruß|wavey:


----------



## sebastian (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

stündlich LOL also wenn ich vieles glaub das glaub ich auf keinen Fall.


----------



## hornhechteutin (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Moin Moin ,
also im Jahreschnitt komme ich bestimmt auf einmal die Woche zum angeln . Liegt aber an meinem Steckenpferd , dem Horni und dem Mefo angeln  |supergri  . Von Juli bis Oktober komm ich Arbeittechnisch leider gar nicht los  :c .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## haukep (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Ich denke, dass ich im Schnitt ziemlich weit über 1 mal die Woche liege, denn zur Heringszeit bin ich fasz jeden Tag am Wasser, das sind ja 2,3 Mobate, die richtig was reißen...Dann noch die Brandungszeit und...naja, ist schon ne Menge. Und das alles neben meinem Job


----------



## Adrian* (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

seid ich auf der berufsschule bin eigentlich nicht mehr so oft *hass*....


----------



## angelfreak1990 (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

in letzter zeit leider nicht mehr so oft.


----------



## alex4 (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Ich hab in letzter Zeit leider auch noch Zeit, da ich grad dran bin einen ordentlichen Abschluss hinzukriegen. Aber ich hoffe das wird demnächst mal wieder, mir kribbelt es schon immer in den Fingerspitzen wenn ich an meinem Gewässer vorbeifahre!!


----------



## Mini-Broesel (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Ich angel mit meinen Freunden wenn es geht an fast jedem Wochenende:m und wenn wir einen guten Tag hatten kamen wir nicht immer leer nachhaus#:


----------



## Kruse (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Moin Moin,
von April bis Dezember mindestens 6mal im Monat


----------



## ug7t (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Hi,

dieses Jahr war ich erst einmal los. Wenn das Wetter kallt und klamm ist, hab ich irgendwie nicht die Muse zum angeln. Im Frühjahr soll aber alles anders werden, zuerst geh ich demnächst massiv auf Hering in der Trave.

Bin jetzt aber neu in nem Verein, daher werde ich dieses Jahr sehr oft an den Vereinsgewässern sein. Wenns zeitlich hinhaut, dann bestimmt 1 mal die Woche.

grüßle


----------



## trond (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Ich angel sehr oft. Im Moment nur Eisangeln. Im Meer angel ich nach der Laichzeit vom Dorsch erst wieder. Auch wenn ich ein neues Boot habe.

Nur diese Woche war ich noch nicht beim Angeln. Wir haben diese Woche Ferien, aber in der kommenden Woche habe ich an 4 Tagen Pruefung in Englisch, Deutsch, Latein und Norwegisch. Da ist die Schule wichtiger.


----------



## Seatrout (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Also ich muss sagen,dass ich auf jedenfall 3-4mal die Woch angeln gehe.
Allerdings ich die Ostsee nur 30m von meinem Haus weg, da kann man mal abends schnell los auf die Mefos.
Und mein Boot liegt auch nur so 2 Minuten weg.
Daher bin schon sehr oft unterwegs.

Gruß Seatrout


----------



## der_Jig (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Also im Moment lässt es das Wetter ja nicht so richtig zu, aber man kann schon sagen, dass ich so zwei bis dreimal die Woche am Wasser anzutreffen bin. Jeden Sonntag zum Beispiel mit Seatrout, das ist unser fester Tag.

Ansonsten halt in der Woche am Abend oder wir schwänzen Schule und fahren mit seinem Boot raus...

Wenn das Abi nun erstmal gelaufen ist, werd ich wohl mindestens alle 2Wochen mit dem Kutter, wohl mit der Sirius, rausfahren und mit Seatrout den Kanal unsicher machen...

Dann komm ich bestimmt auf 3-5mal pro Woche... und das ist immer noch zu wenig!!!

Gruß, Philip


----------



## **bass** (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

ab dem 15 juni, sobald ich frei bin ans wasser
                      wenn freundin es erlaubt ans wasser
                      nach der arbeit ans wasser 
                      und im sommer wenn ich den ''tour de france à la voile'' übertrage sogar während der arbeit am wasser


----------



## Karpfenchamp (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Habe für Wöchentlich gestimmt weil ich meistens einmal die Woche und zwar am Wochenende rausgehe


----------



## mikemolto (25. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

...........................      I M M E R  .............................


----------



## dany345 (8. März 2005)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*



			
				taildancer schrieb:
			
		

> Tja,leider sehr selten,da ich keinen deutschen Fischereischein hab!!!Deshalb angele ich nur in Finnland im Urlaub...dafür aber dann 25 Std. am Tag!!!Mindestens!
> Ich muss mich irgendwann durchringen den deutschen schein zu machen!Hab aber kein bock...ich fische seit dem ich ne angel halten kann und soll mir das ganze dann nochmal erklären lassen und auch noch dafür bezahlen!?
> Hab aber mal stündlich angegeben!


 
aber nur mal so neben bei der tag hat bloß 24 stunden!!!!:m


----------



## KölnerAngler (11. März 2005)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Hallo Brummel,

mir geht es seit Oktober genauso.
Aber Kopf hoch, es kann ja(hoffentlich) nur noch (Job und Angelmäßig )besser werden.

Grüsse

KölnerAngler



			
				Brummel schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, leider hab ich jetzt viel Zeit zum Angeln ( viel mehr als ich je wollte ), keine Arbeit und die bekannten Nebenwirkungen, aber komischerweise hat sich mein Fangerfolg dadurch nicht nennenswert gesteigert.
> 
> Gruß Brummel #h


----------



## René F (16. März 2005)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Für dieses Jahr habe ich mir angelmäßig viiieeel vorgenommen. Hoffe, das es dabei bleibt ;-)


----------



## Tyron (18. März 2005)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Habe jetzt 2 wochen Ferien, da gehts wieder öfters los, hoffentlich ist bald der hering da...


----------



## Augustiner (28. März 2005)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Ich habe jetzt noch eine Woche Ferien, da werde ich noch öfter zum fsichen gehen!


----------



## Gast 1 (28. März 2005)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Fast zu oft.

Da angeln auch fast immer mit Fisch zu tun hat, gibt es bei mir 3 - 4 mal die Woche Fisch.

Geräucherte Forellen werde ich nur teilweise los. Die fast 300 Stk. vom letzten Jahr habe ich alle verwerten können.

Dorsche gibt es in allen Variationen, totzdem heißt es im Durschnitt:
Einmal Angeln, 4-5 Tage Fisch essen.

In letzter Zeit angel ich bewußt auf Fische, die ich sehr schwer fangen kann. So bin ich dann zum Glück auch mal Schneider.


----------



## Quallenfischer (29. März 2005)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Moin#h
Komme normalerweise so 2-3 mal die Woche zum angeln. Jetzt in den Ferien war ich schon 5 mal angeln und übermorgen wieder:q


----------



## Fabian89 (4. April 2005)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

ich angel je nachdem wieviel zeit ich habe... in den ferien war ich z.b. 7 mal angeln.... 2 mal über nacht mit zelt.....


----------



## Angler100 (4. April 2005)

*AW: Wie oft kommt ihr zum angeln??*

Ich gehe auch nur angeln, wenn ich entweder Ferien habe, wenn ich keine Klausuren schreibe, wenn das Wetter schön ist,...Dieses jahr war ich aber erst 3 mal angeln. In den Sommerferien letztes Jahr (das wird dieses jahr hoffentlich auch so) war ich zusammen mit einem Freund fäst jeden Tag angeln.


----------

